# wireless ethernet connection for Bolt mini



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

I'm trying to connect a tivo mini to my Bolt using wireless, as am having trouble with MoCa. Anyone try this? Here is the unit I am considering: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007CO5DZ4/ref=ask_ql_qh_dp_hza


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

kisby said:


> I'm trying to connect a tivo mini to my Bolt using wireless, as am having trouble with MoCa. Anyone try this? Here is the unit I am considering: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007CO5DZ4/ref=ask_ql_qh_dp_hza


People have posted they have successfully done what you want to do. However the product you linked to is only a N300 product, you didn't mention what your router is but I would go with a product that is as good as your router so if you have a router better than N300 go with a better product.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

kisby said:


> I'm trying to connect a tivo mini to my Bolt using wireless, as am having trouble with MoCa. Anyone try this? Here is the unit I am considering: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007CO5DZ4/ref=ask_ql_qh_dp_hza


That should work. However, you do need to configure it on a PC. Also, you are actually "trying to connect the Mini to your router". I have my Mini on a Linksys WUMC710 and have used the TiVo wireless N in the past. The Mini does not work with a USB adapter. The Roamio (I don't have a Bolt) does not allow a Mini with its internal wireless. Facts, not speculation.


----------

